# Can you go jogging while wearing the Ergo?



## OtherSoul

A slow jog...my baby is 4 months and I'd like to go jogging with him in there. Does anyone do this?


----------



## Adaline'sMama

Personally, I dont think that would be safe. That is pretty much constant bouncing and I wouldnt be comfortable doing it.


----------



## Carhootel

No, not a good idea. Jogging is one of those times where a jogging stroller is a great idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGucks

Nope. It could cause Shaken Baby Syndrome...same reason you should not use a baby trailer (the kind you pull behind a bike) until the child is a year old.


----------



## OtherSoul

Alright then...guess I'll keep my jogging separate. Thank you!


----------



## Adaline'sMama

I love my jogging stroller, and it was cheap. It's a babytrend and it is super easy to navigate and easy to use for jogging. I don't really use my stroller a lot, but I got a jogging stroller because we live on land and I needed big wheels for grass. It works for both things.

Also, something else I've done is put babes on a quilt or in a bouncer and jogged the perimeter of my yard. No where near as fun, but at least I can get my exercise in, right?


----------



## Carlin

I totally agree with the previous posters. I'm a die hard babywearer, but I also love my jogging stroller. We splurged on a 2nd hand chariot and it was totally worth it. Even with the stroller, you need to be a little careful jogging with an infant that young, but I think a slow jog on a smooth sidewalk or path would probably be OK.


----------



## ameliabedelia

I know there have been cases of shaken baby syndrome occurring from someone jogging or running while wearing a baby. I definitely would not do it.

Even with the jogging stroller, i don't think you are supposed to use it for jogging or running until around 6 months. Some jogging strollers are compatible with infant car seats and you can pop a carseat in. In that case, I think it might be safer to jog with a younger baby as long as you are on nice, flat, even, paved sidewalks or roads.


----------



## sraplayas

I love to run and am just in the early days postpartum buy totally get that you want to get out there and jog! Just wanted to second the idea of a jogging stroller. I found a Baby Jogger on craigslist in perfect condition for next to nothing and can't wait to pull it out of the closet once DS is old enough!

Hope that you find something that works for you and baby.


----------



## Choose2Reuse

No. I tried to jog to catch a bus once and stopped almost immediately--too jouncy. And my DD is 10 months old. I would classify it as "almost totally unsafe," as in, the sort of thing I would do only to escape a zombie horde or equivalent danger.


----------



## terraka

Here is an idea for right now: you can climb stairs- up and down. You can also do squats. Always fasten Ergo snugly while keeping your torso nicely centered and your posture beautiful. Always rely on your core, and not on your lower back muscles. If you do Yoga, you can do a wide variety of squats while keeping your spine straight. You can do some butoh dance. You can tip toe walk. And in only 2 or 3 more months you can dance full on! I regularly dance with my DD in the mei-tai. And I do the bouncy folk dances from my country. I went to the big annual Balkan Dance fest when she was 8 months and danced my feet away in a line dance of more than 100 people.

Don't stop moving!

Once spine and neck are sufficiently strong and well supported by musculature, movement will stimulate development.


----------



## mleawicks

I was wondering what ag was good for jogging with strooler. I thought maybe 6 month but more like 9 to 12 would be safer. I've been meaning to google it. I was asked by hubby I i jogged with or 6 weeks old 2 weeks ago. I told him no that would be shaken baby


----------

